# How to burn HD .mov videos to DVD?



## TheApprentice (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey All, I'm new here...due to the frustrations I'm having to burn some video files...

Ok i've downloaded a lot of HD.mov video files which can be found all over... Those I'm trying to burn are specific to www.gametrailers.com

When I add the files to NERO (Version 6.6.0.13) it takes forver to just list them in front of me for reordering...
sometimes it sticks...
When I get to the menu creation screen..it sticks..unless I disable menu...
when i get to the preview dvd screen..it sticks..if i play it...

If i click next at the preview screen..it always sticks!
giving the error 


> Memory cannot be read at ....


I've tried Xilisoft video converting..which converts the video but messes up the audio with distortion etc...

Please shine some hope for me in burning these files..what to use to burn and convert them...
Thanks!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Have you tried to save the WMP version instead? I noticed the vids are using the h264 codec (mpeg4).

Don't know if you will have any luck converting these.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264


----------



## TheApprentice (Oct 29, 2006)

the wmv versions give trouble as well...

And i've stuck with quicktime because i find its of a better quality...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well this claims it can convert them.

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html


----------



## TheApprentice (Oct 29, 2006)

will try it..


----------

